

The social network for sharing your moodswings - fbeg
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/moodswing-the-social-network-for-sharing-your-emotions/

======
Casseres
I'm not sure what the word is for the emotion I want to convey after reading
this. The article makes a good point that at first it seems silly, but so was
Twitter and perhaps Facebook.

How about instead of sharing our emotions with a cold plastic or metal device,
we share them with warm-bodied friends who we can hear laugh with us or hug us
if we need it.

I'm all for sharing and staying in communications with friends and family
(especially since I'm at sea for months on end without seeing any of them),
but if you live in the same city as your friends, or especially family, go see
them and share your stories then. It's more fulfilling than taping a button on
a screen.

------
sudhanshua
This concept seems to be catching on. Whisper is the app thats leading right
now in a similar space.

